# Tango-Red and Black-East Valley Shelter



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...43514983331_1106173062_32353397_2054433_n.jpg


A1095971 My name is Tango and I am a neutered male, black and rust German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 4 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Apr 03, 2011. German Shepherd Dog 4 yr East Valley Animal Care and Control Center 

EAST VALLEY ANIMAL SHELTER
14409 Vanowen St, Van Nuys CA 91405
888-4LAPET1 or 888-452-7381, FAX 818-756-9110


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Wow. He is a seriously good looking dog. 
Sheilah


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

He sure is a good looker.


----------

